# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نکته و تست فیزیک کنکور ذهبی بهتر هست یا یحیوی تاملند

## مهتا.

سلام بچه ها خوبید برای کلاس نکته و تست میخوام ثبت نام کنم لطفا اگر میدونید یا تجربه کلاس ها رو دارید بگید ذهبی بهتره یا یحیوی تاملند اگر شخص دیگه هم می‌شناسید معرفی کنید و با رفتن کلاس های اینا چه نتیجه ای میشه گرفت و چه درصد هایی میشه؟ بچه هایی که رفتن بگن چه نتیجه ای داشته براشون

----------


## reza2018

من امسال کلاس ذهبی رو میرم قبلا هم دی وی دی های یحیوی رو داشتم...بنظرم ذهبی بهتر هست.

----------


## ariak

> من امسال کلاس ذهبی رو میرم قبلا هم دی وی دی های یحیوی رو داشتم...بنظرم ذهبی بهتر هست.


نظام قدیمی هستی میخوای جدید بدی؟مطمینی ذهبی بهتر از یحیویه؟نوکنده رو دیدی؟
از چه نظر ذهبی بهتره؟میشه یه توضیح بدی

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*من قدیمم ...ولی احتمالا نکته تست نظام جدید یحیوی و برم ..چون قدیم نداره*

----------


## reza2018

> نظام قدیمی هستی میخوای جدید بدی؟مطمینی ذهبی بهتر از یحیویه؟نوکنده رو دیدی؟
> از چه نظر ذهبی بهتره؟میشه یه توضیح بدی


والا هردو کنکور هدف درس میدن و دبیر های خوبی هستن...قطعیتی وجود نداره بیشتر سلیقه ای هست.من نحوه تدریس ذهبی رو بیشتر میپسندم تا یحیوی..حالا ممکن تو از یحیوی خوشت بیاد.
از هردو نمونه تدریس در نت هست...ببین با کدوم راحت تر هستی.

----------


## مهتا.

> والا هردو کنکور هدف درس میدن و دبیر های خوبی هستن...قطعیتی وجود نداره بیشتر سلیقه ای هست.من نحوه تدریس ذهبی رو بیشتر میپسندم تا یحیوی..حالا ممکن تو از یحیوی خوشت بیاد.
> از هردو نمونه تدریس در نت هست...ببین با کدوم راحت تر هستی.


آخه اون تدریسی که تو تاملند گذاشتن بخش آسونی هست و نکته خاصی نداره به نظرم هیچ کدوم چیز خاصی نمیگن و عادی درس میدن منظورم اینه که از اون قسمتی که تو تاملند گذاشتن نمیشه نتیجه خاصی گرفت ذهبی چه طور درس میده تمام نکات میگه تستی کار میکنه؟

----------


## reza2018

> آخه اون تدریسی که تو تاملند گذاشتن بخش آسونی هست و نکته خاصی نداره به نظرم هیچ کدوم چیز خاصی نمیگن و عادی درس میدن منظورم اینه که از اون قسمتی که تو تاملند گذاشتن نمیشه نتیجه خاصی گرفت ذهبی چه طور درس میده تمام نکات میگه تستی کار میکنه؟


بله ذهبی همه چیز رو میگه

----------


## مهتا.

> بله ذهبی همه چیز رو میگه


به نظرتون کلاس های نکته و تست ذهبی شرکت کنم درصدم رو چه قدر افزایش میده فیزیکم خوبه شما از کلاس ها نتیجه گرفتید دردتون افزایش داده؟

----------


## مهتا.

> به نظرتون کلاس های نکته و تست ذهبی شرکت کنم درصدم رو چه قدر افزایش میده فیزیکم خوبه شما از کلاس ها نتیجه گرفتید دردتون افزایش داده؟


درصدتون افزایش داده

----------


## reza2018

> به نظرتون کلاس های نکته و تست ذهبی شرکت کنم درصدم رو چه قدر افزایش میده فیزیکم خوبه شما از کلاس ها نتیجه گرفتید دردتون افزایش داده؟


راستش به خیلی چیز ها بستگی داره دقیق نمیشه گفت...اگر همه مباحث رو خوندید و مثلا الان 40 میزنید ممکت برسونه به 60-65

----------


## aretmis

چرا کسی راجب قضاتی چیزی نمیگه؟

----------


## Fawzi

> چرا کسی راجب قضاتی چیزی نمیگه؟


قضاتی هم جزو دبیرای خوبه 
اما ایشون زیاد مطرح نیست و خیلیا نمیشناسن ایشونو

----------


## Mohamad_R

> به نظرتون کلاس های نکته و تست ذهبی شرکت کنم درصدم رو چه قدر افزایش میده فیزیکم خوبه شما از کلاس ها نتیجه گرفتید دردتون افزایش داده؟


دوست خوب  نکته و تست برات معجزه نمیکنه ها . انتظار نداشته باشید چون قرار نیست اگه صفر باشین خوب تسلط برسین . 

افزایش درصد هم نه من میتونم بگم نه ذهبی نه یحیوی  مونده به خودت که تو این اواخر چه شگردی داشته باشی . همش به خود آدم بستگی داره که چطور بهره برداری کنی

----------


## ij16

> والا هردو کنکور هدف درس میدن و دبیر های خوبی هستن...قطعیتی وجود نداره بیشتر سلیقه ای هست.من نحوه تدریس ذهبی رو بیشتر میپسندم تا یحیوی..حالا ممکن تو از یحیوی خوشت بیاد.
> از هردو نمونه تدریس در نت هست...ببین با کدوم راحت تر هستی.


به‌ همه چیزم سلیقه ای میگی فکری رو هم دیدم الان دوران کلید واژه و برخی چیزای ناموجود تو کتاب نظام جدید نیست کریمی رو دیدم واقعا میشد تجربشو تو تدریسش دید

----------


## ariak

> به‌ همه چیزم سلیقه ای میگی فکری رو هم دیدم الان دوران کلید واژه و برخی چیزای ناموجود تو کتاب نظام جدید نیست کریمی رو دیدم واقعا میشد تجربشو تو تدریسش دید


یعنی فکری خوب نیست؟طول سالش که کلید واژه نمیگفت والا یا خلاصه درس اولش  خیلی خیلی کم.فقط متن کتابو میگفت خط به خط
  کریمی بهتره؟

----------


## ij16

> یعنی فکری خوب نیست؟طول سالش که کلید واژه نمیگفت والا یا خلاصه درس اولش  خیلی خیلی کم.فقط متن کتابو میگفت خط به خط
>   کریمی بهتره؟


جلسه صفرش اینو نشون داد که کلید واژه میگه و طوطی وار درس میده والا نکته تست سال پیش کریمی رو دیدم خیلی مفید تر بود

----------


## reza2018

> به‌ همه چیزم سلیقه ای میگی فکری رو هم دیدم الان دوران کلید واژه و برخی چیزای ناموجود تو کتاب نظام جدید نیست کریمی رو دیدم واقعا میشد تجربشو تو تدریسش دید


من نظر خودم رو گفتم که ذهبی بهتره چون یحیوی تکنیک میگه و من از تکنیک خوشم نمیاد...حالا ممکن یکی از نظرش تکنیک خوب باشه و فکرکنه یحیوی بهتره چون تکنیک میگه.



> جلسه صفرش اینو نشون داد که کلید واژه میگه و طوطی وار درس میده والا نکته تست سال پیش کریمی رو دیدم خیلی مفید تر بود


والا من کلاس طول سالش رو هستم بعضا کلید واژه میگه ولی اینکه آبکی درس بده اصلا اینطور نیست..خیلی خوب متن کتاب درسی رو موشکافی میکنه.

----------


## eskalis

ذهبی رو اصول تدریس میکنه ..
فیزیک هم تدریس اصولی رو میطلبه...

----------


## ارش پرهام

> سلام بچه ها خوبید برای کلاس نکته و تست میخوام ثبت نام کنم لطفا اگر میدونید یا تجربه کلاس ها رو دارید بگید ذهبی بهتره یا یحیوی تاملند اگر شخص دیگه هم می‌شناسید معرفی کنید و با رفتن کلاس های اینا چه نتیجه ای میشه گرفت و چه درصد هایی میشه؟ بچه هایی که رفتن بگن چه نتیجه ای داشته براشون


سلام 
من کلاسایه سالانه ذهبی رو شرکت کردم بیشتر به دنبال نکنه گفتن و روش حل سریع نیستش و فقط میخواد مفهومی اموزش میده که خیلی رویه درصد فیزیکم تاثیر گذاشته به طوری که کمترین درصد فیزیکم تو کانون از 70 درصد تا الان پایین نیومده و به دنبال سریع تموم کردن کلاسا خدا وکیلی نبوده مثل باقی دبیرایه کلاسایه انلاین  ولی من تا حالا این یحیوی رو ندیدم ولی ذهبی تا الان خوب بوده ونتیجه داده واسه من 
و اینم بگم  همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره این معلما یه وسیله هستن تا تلاش نکنی به درد نمیخوره

----------


## مهتا.

> من نظر خودم رو گفتم که ذهبی بهتره چون یحیوی تکنیک میگه و من از تکنیک خوشم نمیاد...حالا ممکن یکی از نظرش تکنیک خوب باشه و فکرکنه یحیوی بهتره چون تکنیک میگه.والا من کلاس طول سالش رو هستم بعضا کلید واژه میگه ولی اینکه آبکی درس بده اصلا اینطور نیست..خیلی خوب متن کتاب درسی رو موشکافی میکنه.


میشه بگید منظورتون از اینکه تکنیک میگه چیه؟

----------


## ارش پرهام

> سلام بچه ها خوبید برای کلاس نکته و تست میخوام ثبت نام کنم لطفا اگر میدونید یا تجربه کلاس ها رو دارید بگید ذهبی بهتره یا یحیوی تاملند اگر شخص دیگه هم می‌شناسید معرفی کنید و با رفتن کلاس های اینا چه نتیجه ای میشه گرفت و چه درصد هایی میشه؟ بچه هایی که رفتن بگن چه نتیجه ای داشته براشون


https://gm1.ggpht.com/j0v-lRChPyTHWM...-l75-ft-l75-ft
من بازم ثبت نام کردمش

----------


## ارش پرهام

> سلام بچه ها خوبید برای کلاس نکته و تست میخوام ثبت نام کنم لطفا اگر میدونید یا تجربه کلاس ها رو دارید بگید ذهبی بهتره یا یحیوی تاملند اگر شخص دیگه هم می‌شناسید معرفی کنید و با رفتن کلاس های اینا چه نتیجه ای میشه گرفت و چه درصد هایی میشه؟ بچه هایی که رفتن بگن چه نتیجه ای داشته براشون





> میشه بگید منظورتون از اینکه تکنیک میگه چیه؟


هیچی یه روشایی هستش که فقط برایه یه تست محدود جواب میده 
سر کنکور همه این تکنیک ها یا یادت میره یا جواب نمیده

----------


## مهتا.

> سلام 
> من کلاسایه سالانه ذهبی رو شرکت کردم بیشتر به دنبال نکنه گفتن و روش حل سریع نیستش و فقط میخواد مفهومی اموزش میده که خیلی رویه درصد فیزیکم تاثیر گذاشته به طوری که کمترین درصد فیزیکم تو کانون از 70 درصد تا الان پایین نیومده و به دنبال سریع تموم کردن کلاسا خدا وکیلی نبوده مثل باقی دبیرایه کلاسایه انلاین  ولی من تا حالا این یحیوی رو ندیدم ولی ذهبی تا الان خوب بوده ونتیجه داده واسه من 
> و اینم بگم  همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره این معلما یه وسیله هستن تا تلاش نکنی به درد نمیخوره


درسته من هم تمام مفاهیم بلدم دنبال اینم چیزای جدید یا راه های بهتر یاد بگیرم ولی اینجوری که شما میگید که تاثیر خوبی روی درصدتون داشته حتما خوبه به نظرتون توی کلاس نکته و تست هم میتونه به خوبی کلاس سالانه باشه و همه چیز در اون گفته میشه؟ چون من سالانه شرکت نکردم

----------


## مهتا.

> سلام 
> من کلاسایه سالانه ذهبی رو شرکت کردم بیشتر به دنبال نکنه گفتن و روش حل سریع نیستش و فقط میخواد مفهومی اموزش میده که خیلی رویه درصد فیزیکم تاثیر گذاشته به طوری که کمترین درصد فیزیکم تو کانون از 70 درصد تا الان پایین نیومده و به دنبال سریع تموم کردن کلاسا خدا وکیلی نبوده مثل باقی دبیرایه کلاسایه انلاین  ولی من تا حالا این یحیوی رو ندیدم ولی ذهبی تا الان خوب بوده ونتیجه داده واسه من 
> و اینم بگم  همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره این معلما یه وسیله هستن تا تلاش نکنی به درد نمیخوره


من مفاهیم کامل بلدم و دنبال اینم که چیزای جدید و راه های بهتر یاد بگیرم ولی اینطور که شما میگید تاثیر خوبی روی درصدتون گذاشته حتما خوبه به نظرتون کلاس های نکته و تستش مفیده و میتونه همه ی مطالب بگه؟ آخه من کلاس های سالانه شرکت نکردم

----------


## ارش پرهام

> درسته من هم تمام مفاهیم بلدم دنبال اینم چیزای جدید یا راه های بهتر یاد بگیرم ولی اینجوری که شما میگید که تاثیر خوبی روی درصدتون داشته حتما خوبه به نظرتون توی کلاس نکته و تست هم میتونه به خوبی کلاس سالانه باشه و همه چیز در اون گفته میشه؟ چون من سالانه شرکت نکردم


به نظرتون یه دبیر که تو کلاس سالانه اش تا الان که هنوز تمومه نشده و ادامه داره 34 جلسه از دوازدهم رو گفته و 26 جلسه از پایه روایا میتونه تو 12 جلسه بیاد درس بده همه رو اگه واقعا این جوری که میگید خوب مفهوم رو میفهمید شاید بتونه یه کمک شایانی بکنه تا درصدتون از اینی که هست بهتر باشه ولی همه چیز به تلاش و مطالعه خودت بستگی داره

----------


## مهتا.

ببخشید سه بار پیامم ارسال شد به خاطر اختلال اینترنته :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## مهتا.

> به نظرتون یه دبیر که تو کلاس سالانه اش تا الان که هنوز تمومه نشده و ادامه داره 34 جلسه از دوازدهم رو گفته و 26 جلسه از پایه روایا میتونه تو 12 جلسه بیاد درس بده همه رو اگه واقعا این جوری که میگید خوب مفهوم رو میفهمید شاید بتونه یه کمک شایانی بکنه تا درصدتون از اینی که هست بهتر باشه ولی همه چیز به تلاش و مطالعه خودت بستگی داره


آخه از شاگردای حضوری ایشون پرسیده بودم میگفتن خیلی خوب همه چی میگه و جمع میکنه درضمن من الان همه درس ها رو بلدم ونیاز به آموزش ندارم فقط مرور وتست و حالا یه جورایی افزایش درصد

----------


## ارش پرهام

> آخه از شاگردای حضوری ایشون پرسیده بودم میگفتن خیلی خوب همه چی میگه و جمع میکنه درضمن من الان همه درس ها رو بلدم ونیاز به آموزش ندارم فقط مرور وتست و حالا یه جورایی افزایش درصد


منم مثل شما اول میگفتم نیاز به اموزش ندارم همه چی رو میدونم ولی وقتی از موقعی تو کلاساه تام لند ثبت نام کردم با اینکه برنامم طوری هستش که نمیتونم همه فیلمارو انلاین ببینم ولی طوری شده که الان دو هزاریم افتاده که هیچی نمیدونستم و فقط ادعاست از تراز 6000 منو کشوند به 7000 تویه 7 ماه

----------


## مهتا.

> به نظرتون یه دبیر که تو کلاس سالانه اش تا الان که هنوز تمومه نشده و ادامه داره 34 جلسه از دوازدهم رو گفته و 26 جلسه از پایه روایا میتونه تو 12 جلسه بیاد درس بده همه رو اگه واقعا این جوری که میگید خوب مفهوم رو میفهمید شاید بتونه یه کمک شایانی بکنه تا درصدتون از اینی که هست بهتر باشه ولی همه چیز به تلاش و مطالعه خودت بستگی داره





> منم مثل شما اول میگفتم نیاز به اموزش ندارم همه چی رو میدونم ولی وقتی از موقعی تو کلاساه تام لند ثبت نام کردم با اینکه برنامم طوری هستش که نمیتونم همه فیلمارو انلاین ببینم ولی طوری شده که الان دو هزاریم افتاده که هیچی نمیدونستم و فقط ادعاست از تراز 6000 منو کشوند به 7000 تویه 7 ماه


خوب من که از الان نمیتونم شروع کنم و همه این کلاسا رو ببینم خیلی زیاده و وقت نمیشه چی کار کنم؟

----------


## مهتا.

من درصدم بدون کلاس حدود 65 هست این کلاسا رو برم به نظرتون تاثیر خوبی داره یعنی مفیده شما گفتید اینا مثل کلاسای سالانه مفید نیست استرس گرفتم شک افتادم

----------


## pouria_pnx

> منم مثل شما اول میگفتم نیاز به اموزش ندارم همه چی رو میدونم ولی وقتی از موقعی تو کلاساه تام لند ثبت نام کردم با اینکه برنامم طوری هستش که نمیتونم همه فیلمارو انلاین ببینم ولی طوری شده که الان دو هزاریم افتاده که هیچی نمیدونستم و فقط ادعاست از تراز 6000 منو کشوند به 7000 تویه 7 ماه


کدوم درس های تاملند شرکت میکنی ؟ کدوما برات خوب بوده و واقعا تاثیر داشته؟

----------


## ارش پرهام

> کدوم درس های تاملند شرکت میکنی ؟ کدوما برات خوب بوده و واقعا تاثیر داشته؟


بیشترین تاثیرش رو تو درس زیست و فیزیک واسم القا شده چون مشکل زیادی با ریاضی و شیمی نداشتم
اگه بخوام اولویت بندی کنم دبیرارو بر اساس دروس 
اول دکتر حنیف عظیمی
دوم استاد ملاک پور
سوم دکتر بابایی
چهارم استاد ذهبی
همشون یه جوری تاثیر گذازند به نوبه خودشون نظرم درباره دکتر عظیمی اینه که تو ایران مثل ایشون نیستش هر کی کلاسشو ندیده شاید بگه عمارلو خوبه یا فرهادیان یا ارام فر ولی اگه یه جلسشو ببینی فرقارو احساس میکنی

----------


## Amirxray

سلام دوستان
فامیل ما امسال میخواد کلاس انلاین فیزیک جامع ثبت نام کنه ذهبی رو بهش پیشنهاد بدم یا یحیوی ؟من خودم نکته و تست ذهبی هستم وسطح کلاس یکم بالاس و این فامیل ما فیزیکش ضعیفه میترسم بدردش نخوره
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان
> فامیل ما امسال میخواد کلاس انلاین فیزیک جامع ثبت نام کنه ذهبی رو بهش پیشنهاد بدم یا یحیوی ؟من خودم نکته و تست ذهبی هستم وسطح کلاس یکم بالاس و این فامیل ما فیزیکش ضعیفه میترسم بدردش نخوره
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


میتونه نمونه فیلم ها رو از یه مبحث مشخص ببینه هم از ذهبی هم یحیوی و تصمیم بگیره کدومو انتخاب کنه ، چون واقعا سلیقیه ایه!
درضمن هرچقدر ضعیف باشه مهم اینه بعد آموزش انقدر تست و تمرین کار کنه تا بتونه پایه درسیشو اوکی کنه . اصل دروس اختصاصی "تست زدنه " تا "آموزش".

----------


## Amirsh23

> سلام دوستان
> فامیل ما امسال میخواد کلاس انلاین فیزیک جامع ثبت نام کنه ذهبی رو بهش پیشنهاد بدم یا یحیوی ؟من خودم نکته و تست ذهبی هستم وسطح کلاس یکم بالاس و این فامیل ما فیزیکش ضعیفه میترسم بدردش نخوره
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام . حتما بگو نمونه ببینه من اول میخواستم ذهبی برم و باتوجه به گفته ها تصمیم قطعم ذهبی بود ولی رفتم نمونه دیدم ،فهمیدم اصلا حوصلم نمیکشه سر کلاس ذهبی و خوابم میگیره ولی یحیوی پرانرژی تره و شوخی میکنه بعضی وقتا تکنینک هم میگه علاوه بر تشریحی که خوبه الان قصدم یحیویه پس بگو حتما نمونه تدریس ببینه تا بفهمه با کدوم راحته

----------


## mahdi_313

بچه ها کامیار چطوره؟
ترکیب کامیار با نوکنده خوب میشه؟

----------


## khansar

والا حقیقتا من چند روز پیش 500 دادم یحیوی ثبت نام کردم به امید اینکه فیزیک ضعیفم بیاد بالا . ولی متاسفانه پولم ریختم تو اب برای منی که فیزیکم مشکل داشت .وضعیف بود بدرد نخورد .زیاد تمرین حل نکرده بود بود و واسه هر قسمت درس نامه یک یا دو مثال حل کرده بود.اصلا برام جا نیفتاد

----------


## Amirsh23

> والا حقیقتا من چند روز پیش 500 دادم یحیوی ثبت نام کردم به امید اینکه فیزیک ضعیفم بیاد بالا . ولی متاسفانه پولم ریختم تو اب برای منی که فیزیکم مشکل داشت .وضعیف بود بدرد نخورد .زیاد تمرین حل نکرده بود بود و واسه هر قسمت درس نامه یک یا دو مثال حل کرده بود.اصلا برام جا نیفتاد


Dvd رو میگی؟یا نکته تست؟ اگه نکته تست بگی،معمولا نکته و تست برای دانش اموزان ضعیف مخصوصا توی اختصاصی شاید به درد نخوره و وقتشم نسبت به کلاسای جامع محدود تره که تمرین بیشتری نیاز باشه حل کرد

----------

